
Ask HN: Where to Store My Events? - null123
Got many services - constantly changing, growing, etc. I need to track various events produced by each service - in the end creating a processing lineage (was sent to MQ, was merged with another event, etc.)<p>The problem is the retention period should be months. The ever changing service landscape kinda prevents using a fixed scheme since the events &#x27;relations&#x27; evolve with the landscape.<p>Ideas?
======
aespinoza
If what you are looking for is a DB-like application, I recommend:
[https://eventstore.com/](https://eventstore.com/)

Not sure if you can set retention periods, but it is definitely worth to take
a look into that, and definitely a good starting point.

~~~
null123
Yea, I bumped into that one too. I just browsed through the docs quickly - it
seemed like a pure streaming solution. I doubt the workload fits there.

~~~
tucaz
Event Store is probably not what you want.

It’s a database focused in allowing Event Sourcing application architecture
and not analytics or log/monitoring.

------
exolymph
Just a heads up, this post started as dead, probably because of the new
account. I vouched and upvoted.

